# Toxemia



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Hello everyone I want to check in here to make sure I'm not missing anything...
My doe Sawyer who is due in end of February early March stopped eating like she normally does(she is the herd queen and normally pushes my younger doe out of the way well the younger doe started pushing her out of the way.) on Wednesday. I called and asked a breeder that has been helping me out a lot what she thought of it and if it could be early sings of Toxemia and she didn't think it was she thought she could be just adjusting to being pregnant to take her temp and just watch her if it was normal. 

Temp was normal so I just watched. Well today while cleaning out her pen I noticed that she was walking around like she was drunk and literally running into things. I took her out took her temp and walked her around. I knew something was up so I called my other goat breeder that also helps me out and she told me to treat for toxemia right away and fast! At this point I was getting two different answers so I called a vet (looking back that should have been the first thing I did). He told me toxemia as well. 

Sawyer is now in our horse trailer unable to stand up. Vet put her on dextrose and a does of insulin. I also put her on B12, calcium, probiotics, power punch and electrolytes. Is there anything else I should be doing? She can't stand anymore and is so exhausted. This is my first kidding and I am losing my mind. 

Sorry if there are typos or something's are mumbled it's been a long day and I can't see straight.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

I would give thiamine also. It could be polio/listeriosis.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree! Keep treating her for PT but I would also treat her for polio and listeriosis. That's a LOT of vitamin B and high doses of penicillin. In either case the other is not going to harm her if that's not what it is. I would go to the drug store though and get ketone strips and check her urine. That will give you a idea on if it is PT as well as if what your doing is working.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

She is up this morning nibbleing at some grass hay but not eating very much. If she ate anything and wasn't just mouthing it. She now has a cough and some gunk coming out of her nose. So Doc said to bring her in at 10:30 this morning.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

I will talk with the vet about adding some thiamine also.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with all advice given.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

At the vet waiting Doc is running behind but we should been seen shortly.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

It's pretty early in pregnancy for toxemia. The stumbling and circling you mentioned are much more likely to be caused by polio or listeriosis. I hope the vet puts her on Thiamine and Penicillin regimen. It will be a lot of injections but you can pull her through this. It's a long road.

Read this: http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/listeriosis.html


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Vet didn't put her on thiamine or penicillin he is confident that it's PT. She is looking better the last time we went out to give the fluids, B12, and Calcium she wasn't having any of it and was fighting pretty good she is peeing and pooping. I've seen her nibble at a bit of alfalfa and grass hay. 

Once we put her into the horse trailer she quit falling over and stumbling. (They way her house is build to stabilize it had poles on the ground and that's when she would fall only when she had to pick up her feet.) She never turned in circles either. Temp has also been normal as well.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Mine with polio never stumbled either she just acted drunk when on her feet and couldn't get up. It started with just a off gate and I thought that she has slipped and hurt her leg. I still recommend getting the ketone strips, there's a ton in the little bottle and they are handy to have on hand.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Went out to check and give more meds and she seemed starving but when offered food she nosed it around and only took like 3 bites that were at the edge of the pan. Could her not being able to see stop her from eating? The has been digging her face in both hair and grain but nothing....


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No she will still eat. I had a steer that went totally blind and he still ate, he could still smell so he was able to find food and even smell out the water.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

She took a couple more bites this last time we went out I had to put some hay in her mouth for her to eat out of the pile.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Are you treating her for polio or listeriosis also?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice and questions.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Make her a juice of equal amount of carrot and celery...great for toxemia and hypocalcemia...can add a few cloves garlic to immune boost. You can also give her 60 cc 50/50 Molasses and water.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

She is eating now!!!!! I am going out about 5-6 times a day and she is eating a good scoop of grain each time she is also nibbling on hay each time I go out to. She is up moving around and definitely fighting us when we are giving her everything she needs. We let her in with her best friend yesterday to get some sun and to be able to move around tons more and she loved it so we are going to to the same thing today. She still can't see very well so I'm hoping her eyesight will come back.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear. Be careful not to give too much grain though.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

At first we let her eat a good about of grain then switched it over to alpha pellets and at dinner feeding she ate a huge amount of hay!!! So hoping she continues to keep doing better.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Update: 
She started to chow down on the hay pellets and started nibbling on hay more often. Until last night when we went to give her her meds she taught really hard but didn't eat much at all. 

This morning we went out to feed her and the rest of the animals and we noticed red goo everywhere on her tail and rear end with some on the trailer floor were she had been laying for most of the night. We think she is having a miscarriage. So we will start her on penicillin and keep up with everything else we have been doing. 

Anything else we need to be doing? There is a little part of me that wants to hope she isn't having a miscarriage but every goat person and vet I've talked to thinks that's what's going on.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just watch so she passes everything. Sorry about the miscarriage.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

How long do you think it should take for her to pass everything?


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

You did well to save her. I'm sorry about the miscarriage though. It will be good for her to not be pregnant but losing babies is still a disappointment. 
I once lost a 4 month pregnant due to toxemia. Too early to save the kids. Bawled my eyes out.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you VVFarm. My mom and I took turns every 4 hours for the first 4/5 days. So when she showed sings of miscarriage we were really disappointed she was bred to a buck we will unfortunately not be able to keep so she had some special babies for us. 

In a way it's bitter sweet that she is because it was getting to a point that we had to make a decision. Still hard but I'm hoping she can still pull through this. She had stopped eating again so we are going back to checking every 4-5 hours.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sorry for the loss. 

You did well by helping her.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How is your doe? I hope she has perked up after miscarrying. Her body made the call so you didn't have to. Keep up the hard work - you guys really tried your best!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

She still isn't eating hay at all. Ive stopped with everything but the B12 and fluids. She had to want to live on her own as harsh as it sounds. If she gets any worse than I'll make the decision if need be. But I can't see her living life like this. I'm so hoping she gets better soon.


----------

